# WIX oil filters



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Am I the only person to have a bad experience with using a wix oild filter on a vortec 350? I put one on the 2000 C/K 2500 I have when i changed to oil with castrol gtx 10w30. I was rolling down the road today at 75 pulling an empty trailer about to pass a car. When I pulled out to pass i lost power so i lookd down at my guages and seen I lost all oil PSI. By the time i got stoped and killed it it started knocking. So I thinkit spun a rod bearing. Im kinda pissd because this is the first time I used a wix over acdelco oil filter on this truck. It had just over 2000 miles on the oil change. I got it towed back by a FORD and changed the oil fiter with a new acdelco and primed it the best i could. Put a magnet on the oil pan to pull all the metal shavings away from the oil pump. Started it up and justed up to 65psi instantly. Do yall think I should make a customer complaint with wix about it or not?


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

ive used wix filters for years, all my uncle uses on his race car are wix filters, and my buddys dad only uses wix filters at his auto repair shop and on his race car. ive never had or heard a complaint on them, but if it was the filter, id complain my tail off about it!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

What makes you think the filter failed or caused the problem? Did it blow-out the seal or its guts came apart? Wix has been around a long time...trusted by many.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

It didnt have any oil psi when i shut it off, When I got it home I started it to see if it was some thing else and still no oil psi. Thats when I changed the filter out and started the truck and jumped to 65 psi like always. So it had to be something inside the filter.


----------



## nolli69 (Jan 29, 2010)

if all you changed was the filter, that would likely be the cause in my opinion, but if you lost all pressure, it wouldnt be the only problem, small blocks have a factory installed bypass valve in the oil filer adapter to bypass the filter if its clogged ect. so unless you have changed the adapter to an aftermarket one with no bypass, you probabaly have other underlying issues


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I run a shop and have used Wix filters for over 10 years now (and in all my personal vehicles, including the Brute). Had one issue with a filter and turns out they were recalled due to a rusting out and leaking problem. They replaced the engine in the one we had leak and did a free oil change to all customer who might have recieved one of the faulty filters, pulled all filters from shelves, credited me and replaced with new ones free.

Never had a problem other than that (and that was many, many years ago). 

Make sure you used the proper application for starters, just cause it fits, does not make it the correct filter. We have seen several vehicles before that have had filters on them that did not belong (but they will spin on and work!).

And yes, contact Wix. A phone call or email never hurt anyone.

And BTW, 5w30 is the specified oil for that vehicle.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I bough the one that the book at oreilys shows to fit the truck. Im call them as soon as I get a chance to. I used to run them on my 2 old work trucks a 99 F350 and 00 F550 7.3 power strokes with out a problem. This is the only one that Ive ever had any trouble out of. This is the first time ive ever put one on a chevy motor and it wasnt a good out come. I know the motor had some wear on it haveing 229,590 miles on it but it didnt use a drop of oil in a 4000 mile oil change interval. Which is rare for a Chevy. If I would have though to take a pic of a crew cab short bed 2500 4x4 being pulled by a F150 on a 18' trailer id took one for the spite of it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you have the engine size?

In 2000, I don't show a 350 (5.7L) listed, just 6.0L and 5.3L.

1522 is your filter # for both.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

Its a c/k 2500 the same body style as a 98 chevy truck. I had it out with them at the parts store for the longest about parts for this truck. It got to the point I would have to tell them its a 98 so they could get the right part. I got about the best price on getting a new long block and it installed today at $1600 parts and labor out the door.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Just give them (or me) the VIN, run it through the parts look up, then there is no questions to what you are driving (unless the engine has been changed).

99.9% of the time when the wrong part is installed or purchased, it's not a parts issue, normally an information or application issue.


----------

